# But I say unto you, Jesus was not a New Covenant Theologian!



## biblelighthouse (Jun 27, 2005)

As you know, the NCT movement suggests that Jesus is a new and better lawgiver than Moses, and that He established this position with His "but I say unto you" statements in the Sermon on the Mount. 

According to NCT, Jesus extended, changed, and abrogated various elements of Old Testament Law. In 1997, John Reisinger wrote "But I Say Unto You" to support these claims of NCT. 

I have written a paper to critique these NCT claims:

http://www.biblelighthouse.com/covenants/nct-reisinger01.htm


And here is my New Covenant Theology critique page: 

http://www.biblelighthouse.com/covenants/nct.htm


Please let me know what you think of my Reisinger critique. Also, please tell me about any good NCT-critiquing articles that you find online, so I can add links to my NCT critique page. 

Thank you!

In Christ,
Joseph


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 27, 2005)

I wrote an article on the law in light of Christ on my site as well. Christ was clearing up misconceptions and man-made traditions related to the law, not doing away with it.

"You think it says this ... but it REALLY says THIS"


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I wrote an article on the law in light of Christ on my site as well. Christ was clearing up misconceptions and man-made traditions related to the law, not doing away with it.
> 
> "You think it says this ... but it REALLY says THIS"



Very cool . . . what is the URL for your article? I would love to read it!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> Very cool . . . what is the URL for your article? I would love to read it!



Link to it in this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=11721


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jun 27, 2005)

Gabe,

I really liked reading your "Freedom from the Law in Christ" article on your website. I added a link to it from my NCT critique page.

Thank you for sharing your article!

In Christ,
Joseph

[Edited on 6-27-2005 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Robin (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey Joseph (and Gabe)...

Just in case and to clarify....you don't let them get away with the Moses-Lawgiver error, do you? (Moses is a mediator for the Law given by YHWH. Christ is a better Mediator.) This distinction brings it back to Covenant - which is necessary. The confusion lies in the mistaken linking Christ to Moses. It should be Christ linked to Abraham.

Just checking....

r.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> Hey Joseph (and Gabe)...
> 
> Just in case and to clarify....you don't let them get away with the Moses-Lawgiver error, do you? (Moses is a mediator for the Law given by YHWH. Christ is a better Mediator.) This distinction brings it back to Covenant - which is necessary. The confusion lies in the mistaken linking Christ to Moses. It should be Christ linked to Abraham.
> ...



Robin,

This quote from my article should answer your question:

Jesus is certainly greater than Moses. He is the Second Person of the Trinity, and so He is certainly greater than the angels, greater than Moses, and greater than the Levitical priesthood. The book of Hebrews is clear on all of these counts. But Jesus is not a "œnew lawgiver". And this fact certainly does not mean that Christ was merely "œrubber-stamping Moses", as Reisinger suggested. On the contrary, Jesus couldn´t change the moral law He revealed in the Old Testament, because Jesus Himself is the one who revealed the law to Moses and other Old Testament saints in the first place. When Adam, Noah, Abraham, Moses, and others walked the earth, God revealed His law to them. Why should we expect Him to change it when He preaches it Himself during the Sermon on the Mount? Moses didn´t arbitrarily make up law in the Old Testament. He just repeated what He learned from God. So in truth, Reisinger is not pitting Jesus against Moses. Rather, He is pitting Jesus against Himself. He is pitting the God of the New Testament against the God of the Old Testament. In truth, Moses was not so much a law "œgiver" as a law "œrepeater". In the Old Testament and the New, it is God and God alone who gives the law. 


I hope that helps.

Thanks,
Joseph


----------

